

Whoa, Twitter Mania - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/13/whoa-twitter-mania/

======
ojbyrne
I know that while SxSW is going on, twitter is going to be useless. I plan to
spend much of the next few days outside.

~~~
tlrobinson
If you use Twitterific:

    
    
        defaults write com.iconfactory.Twitterrific tweetTextFilter -string "[sS][xX][sS][wW]|Austin"
    

On second thought, outside _does_ sound nice. Nice weather here in the valley;
not so much in Austin, I hear ;)

------
tlrobinson
My mom asked me about Twitter the other day. That's how you know some
technology or service is going mainstream.

Unless your parents are really technically savvy or something.

------
timcederman
Twitter is absolutely mainstream now. It's quite weird - in the last several
weeks almost all my friends and family have signed up. I'm not sure what the
tipping point was, but celebrities appear to have a lot to do with it.

5 million users now -- I expect this to balloon exponentially very shortly.

~~~
badjoke
Kevin and Alex from Diggnation were on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon a couple
nights ago talking about twitter and doing an experiment. It's seeping into
the mainstream very quickly, but it'll die out just as MySpace and Facebook
are.

~~~
herval
I can't remember the last time those guys predicted anything right...

